
Cockroach Labs Stands Up to Amazon’s Open Source Offensive - jcdavis
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/cockroach-labs-stands-up-to-amazons-open-source-offensive
======
maishsk
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/oss-relicensing-
cockroach...](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/oss-relicensing-cockroachdb/)

Here is the official announcement

------
alexnewman
Ooh amazon, they'll just reinvent it now. This is why i quit the DB biz

